# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  siembra de alfalfa

## Shibly Jasaui Salem

Tengo 10 has. en el Km.233 de la panamericana sur con pozo de agua (Peru) deseo sembrar alfalfa pero no se que variedad usar ni como hacerlo,la parte buena es que tengo un pariente cercano que me quiere comprar sostenidamente toda la produccion.por eso mi interes.Creo que algun entendido en la materia me puede apoyar lo cual de antemano quedo muy, muy agradecido. e.mail  sjasauiagro@hotmail.com  mis telefonos son 348-1297 celular 999585885. Vivo en Lima.Temas similares: Venta de alfalfa deshidrata en fardos o pacas VENDO SEMILLA DE ALFALFA SAMPEDRANA maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa La reyna de las forrajeras: La alfalfa maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado Sr. Salem: 
Básicamente, se cultiva en camas de 2m de ancho y el largo dependerá de la forma de riego y el tipo de suelo. También se puede cultivar bajo riego por goteo y luego microaspersión al corte. 
Lo más importante en la alfalfa es la preparación de terreno, abundante meteria orgánica.  
En cuanto a las variedades, hay que tener en cuenta el destino. Por ejemplo la variedad San Pedro, es muy rústica, pero los animales menores con comen el tallo por la pilosidad. La variedad suprema, que es batante precoz y de corte más rápido en mas suculenta, los animales menores la consumen a totalidad, pero es más perecible en el mercado.  
Si usted tiene un comprador le sugiero la suprema, pero la mayoría de personas que cultivan alfalfa siempre suelen hacer un "jardín de variedades", pues la alfalfa responde de manera diferente en cada microclima. 
Saludos cordiales 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
Asesor Técnico.
989155793

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Shibly: 
Me olvidé de contarte que yo tengo un tío que comercializa alfalfa y que trabaja en temas de jardinería. Le voy a decir que se contacte contigo a través del foro para que veas si te puede brindar algún tipo de asesoramiento para iniciar tu proyecto. 
Si no me equivoco, es la persona indicada para que hables de este tema, ya que hace unas semana me pregunto si tenía datos de importación de alfalfa desde Chile. Y al igual que tú, ofrece la alfalfa como alimento para ganado -aunque creo que todos hacen los mismo-. 
Además, ya sabes que cuentas con este portal para hacer las consultas del caso; y para compartir con todos nosotros esta nueva iniciativa. 
Saludos, y espero que mi tío pueda contestarte cuando le avise de este tema.

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Hola , bueno lei que necesitabas sembrar alfalfa , bueno yo sembre alfalfa durante 4 años en virú , te dire lo mas recomendable en alfalfa es bucar variedades que tengan una buena adaptación de preferencia que tengan una dormancia de 9.5 eso quiere decir que la capacidad de brotameinto es mas elevada (como 9 cortes al año), entre las mejores del mercado en variedades importadas esta la Beacom que comercializa hortus y la wL-625 ,   estas variedades son de una elevada calidad con mayor porporcion de hojas que tallo pero son algo sensibles a rhizoctonia por lo que tienden a disminuir su densidad con mayor rapides es decir se ralean por lo que se recomienda sembrar bajo riego de asperción ya que en riego por gravedad la  posibilidad De que se ralee es mayor A MENOS QUE HAGAS UN MUY BUEN RIEGO POR GRAVEDAD SIN ENCHARCAMIENTOS POR MAS DE 3 HORAS , bueno a nivel de peru solo existen ecotipos locales siendo el de mejor desarrollo para costa el ecotipo san pedrana y el ecotipo monsefu que es muy parecida ala paijanera ,  te dire que el metodo de siembra se hace en melgas de un ancho aproximado de 4.5 m entre lomos si las melgas son de 100 m , si son de 70 metro a menos puedes darle hasta 5 metros de ancho , de preferencia que el terreno este nivelado y no tenga corriente , la siembra se hace con semilla que tenga un valor cultural minimo del 82% si tiene menos entonces deberas elevar tu dosis por ha , en siembras al voleo se recomienda 30 kg /ha y si usaras sembradora solo 25 kg, mas o menos debes llegar a tener 350 plantas por metro cuadrado eso te asegura un rendimiento de 3 kg por metro cuadrado de forraje verde y si quieres llevarlo a alafalfa seca solo dividelo entre 5 Del peso en verde o fresco , bueno de los ecotipos locales la que tiene mas calidad es la San pedrana y la que tiene mayor volumen es la paijanera o monsefu claro que esta tiene menor cantidad de hojas en consecuencia menos proteinas y mayor fibra eso ya depende del comprador y sus especificaciones , te recomienda que a la siembra incorpores sulpomag 2 bolsas / ha y  superfosfato triple de calcio : 4 bolsas / ha  , te recomiendo que el terreno este limpio de malezas y si esta sucio o abandonado mucho tiempo mejor machacalo(riego pesado) y has que las malezas germinen has una buena preparacion y que tu terreno quede bien mullido para facilitar la emergencia de la semilla , para volear la semilla sugiero que busques un agricultor antiguo en la siembra y que el te lo volee la semilla , pero bueno antes debes rastrillar la cama de siembra ( la melga) para que quede como pequeñoas estrias en el suelo que luego serviran para tapar la semilla  , mas o menos te gastaras unos 3 mil soles por ha en siembra si es por gravedad , luego los deshierbos a los 15 y 45 dias des pues del riego de entable son las etapas mas criticas de maleza , en tema de plagas lo mas fuerte es prodiplsis si hay en la zona , epinotia el barrenador de brotes , mosca minadora en frio , , pulgones  y caballada en verano ademas de gusano de tierra si es que el campo esta con residuos de cosecha anterior , las aplicaciones son calendario , la alfalfa responde muy bien ala aplicacion de foliares a base de fosforo que ayuda a nodular y enrraizar ademas de aminocidos , biol , y boro foliar , puedes complemanetar con aplicaciones de urea con acido giberelico para acelerar el crecimiento , bueno la cosecha del primer corte es a apartir de los 90 dias , para esto debes evaluar los brotes que emite la corona de la planta cuando estos tengo 2.5 cm de altura es el momento de corte , en caso de haber calor cuando halla un 10% de floración , los cortes de mantenimiento se hace cada 45-50 dias en invierno y cada 35 dias en verano, bueno si necesitas algo mas escribeme a mi corre o llamame , suerte. 
Y recuerden solo si nos ayudamos entre agricultores seremos mas fuertes como pais. 
Arriba Perú...................

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Hola , bueno lei que necesitabas sembrar alfalfa , bueno yo sembre alfalfa durante 4 años en virú , te dire lo mas recomendable en alfalfa es bucar variedades que tengan una buena adaptación de preferencia que tengan una dormancia de 9.5 eso quiere decir que la capacidad de brotameinto es mas elevada (como 9 cortes al año), entre las mejores del mercado en variedades importadas esta la Beacom que comercializa hortus y la wL-625 ,   estas variedades son de una elevada calidad con mayor porporcion de hojas que tallo pero son algo sensibles a rhizoctonia por lo que tienden a disminuir su densidad con mayor rapides es decir se ralean por lo que se recomienda sembrar bajo riego de asperción ya que en riego por gravedad la  posibilidad De que se ralee es mayor A MENOS QUE HAGAS UN MUY BUEN RIEGO POR GRAVEDAD SIN ENCHARCAMIENTOS POR MAS DE 3 HORAS , bueno a nivel de peru solo existen ecotipos locales siendo el de mejor desarrollo para costa el ecotipo san pedrana y el ecotipo monsefu que es muy parecida ala paijanera ,  te dire que el metodo de siembra se hace en melgas de un ancho aproximado de 4.5 m entre lomos si las melgas son de 100 m , si son de 70 metro a menos puedes darle hasta 5 metros de ancho , de preferencia que el terreno este nivelado y no tenga corriente , la siembra se hace con semilla que tenga un valor cultural minimo del 82% si tiene menos entonces deberas elevar tu dosis por ha , en siembras al voleo se recomienda 30 kg /ha y si usaras sembradora solo 25 kg, mas o menos debes llegar a tener 350 plantas por metro cuadrado eso te asegura un rendimiento de 3 kg por metro cuadrado de forraje verde y si quieres llevarlo a alafalfa seca solo dividelo entre 5 Del peso en verde o fresco , bueno de los ecotipos locales la que tiene mas calidad es la San pedrana y la que tiene mayor volumen es la paijanera o monsefu claro que esta tiene menor cantidad de hojas en consecuencia menos proteinas y mayor fibra eso ya depende del comprador y sus especificaciones , te recomienda que a la siembra incorpores sulpomag 2 bolsas / ha y  superfosfato triple de calcio : 4 bolsas / ha  , te recomiendo que el terreno este limpio de malezas y si esta sucio o abandonado mucho tiempo mejor machacalo(riego pesado) y has que las malezas germinen has una buena preparacion y que tu terreno quede bien mullido para facilitar la emergencia de la semilla , para volear la semilla sugiero que busques un agricultor antiguo en la siembra y que el te lo volee la semilla , pero bueno antes debes rastrillar la cama de siembra ( la melga) para que quede como pequeñoas estrias en el suelo que luego serviran para tapar la semilla  , mas o menos te gastaras unos 3 mil soles por ha en siembra si es por gravedad , luego los deshierbos a los 15 y 45 dias des pues del riego de entable son las etapas mas criticas de maleza , en tema de plagas lo mas fuerte es prodiplsis si hay en la zona , epinotia el barrenador de brotes , mosca minadora en frio , , pulgones  y caballada en verano ademas de gusano de tierra si es que el campo esta con residuos de cosecha anterior , las aplicaciones son calendario , la alfalfa responde muy bien ala aplicacion de foliares a base de fosforo que ayuda a nodular y enrraizar ademas de aminocidos , biol , y boro foliar , puedes complemanetar con aplicaciones de urea con acido giberelico para acelerar el crecimiento , bueno la cosecha del primer corte es a apartir de los 90 dias , para esto debes evaluar los brotes que emite la corona de la planta cuando estos tengo 2.5 cm de altura es el momento de corte , en caso de haber calor cuando halla un 10% de floración , los cortes de mantenimiento se hace cada 45-50 dias en invierno y cada 35 dias en verano, bueno si necesitas algo mas escribeme a mi corre o llamame , suerte. 
Y recuerden solo si nos ayudamos entre agricultores seremos mas fuertes como pais. 
Arriba Perú...................

----------


## jugolo

Señor Alfonso lo felicito por su detallada intervencion sobre el tema, mas bien queria pedirle (si no es molestia) adicionar los costos de produccion de este producto, como se comercializa y que beneficios podemos esperar.
Gracias

----------


## Alper

Estimado Alfonso:
Ensayaste con alguna variedad local, Vs. las variedades importadas,cual fué tu rendimiento por m2, evaluaste el rendimiento en seco para empacar.
En Guadalupe, La Libertad, se está sembrando en POZAS de 1/4 de Ha. hasta 3/4 de Ha., en terrenos muy bién nivelados.Riego por gravedad.
En la zona no se se siembra en melgas, como es tradicional.
En cuanto a la aplicación de úrea, notaste algún efecto negativo, muchos no lo recomiendan.
Se recomienda inocular la semilla.
Aplicaste BIOL.
Shibly, como te va con la siembra, seria interesante saber tu experiencia.
Gracias por tu respuesta. 
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## danze

queridos amigos, sino fuera mucha molestia le solicito un manejo agroquimico de la alfalfa, con tiempos de aplicacion y productos, eh decido sembrar 1/4 de ha y deseo tener buenos resultados, espero su respuesta..

----------


## POWELL INGENIERIA

Amigos: 
Oferto sembradora de alfalfa y pastura en general
Visitar www.powellingenieria.com  100_7779.jpg 
Maneja también grano fino como arroz, trigo, sorgo, arveja,etc.
Fertiliza e incluso tiene un kit para sembrar grueso como maíz, maní, poroto, algodón, etc. 
Tenemos también equipos exclusivos para alfalfa con distintos métodos de incorporación de semillas, con púa, con doble disco o bien superficial.  DSC04905.jpg

----------

